# ICD -10 Proficiency  Test



## PURNIMA (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

is there anybody who has taken ICD-10 test? If so please guide me...

Thanks and have a wonderful day!

Purnima S


----------



## pratap82 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think anyone can take this test only before 1 year of implementation, with 2 attempts which will an online unproctored exam.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't think you are able to take it yet. Check with AAPC for sure.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 30, 2011)

My understanding was 2012-2014 was when it would be open for those who are already certified. But, as stated above, I would check with AAPC for sure.


----------

